# Hello and 'Tach' from the Ruhrpott, Germany :D



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

how tall is Pummi?


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi Coco!! Your English is much better than my duetch!
My parents lived outside of Düsseldorf for years, lovely country.

Welcome to the forum!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi Coco. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## CocoLores (Mar 23, 2015)

Thank you everyone 
Pummi is about 1,20m tall, I think


----------



## Grandmaof2 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Welcome*

Keep up the great work with your English.i too am new to this site, and love horses. This place looks interesting to learn a lot about different people and their animals.
Guten tag!


----------



## CocoLores (Mar 23, 2015)

Thank you, and welcome to the forum


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Welcome from all our Paint horses in North Carolina!


----------



## CocoLores (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks  Hello back from Carolina! (my real name )


----------



## Piccadilly (Feb 11, 2015)

Hello and "Tach" from the Ruhrpott, too! 

I love also the english language but last days I hadn´t enough time.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

